# Aquatica - General Information



## mjhtvchick

*Updated April 26, 2021*

This post provides general information about Aquatica Orlando Waterpark.

All prices quoted in this post are subject to change; please check park website for current information.

Aquatica is located just across the street from SeaWorld on International Drive off the Beachline Expressway (FL 528), 10 minutes south of downtown Orlando and 15 minutes from Orlando International Airport. Click HERE for location and directions.


*GENERAL INFORMATION*

Address & Contact Info
5800 Water Play Way
Orlando, FL 32821
Phone: 1-888-800-5447
Email: aquatica@seaworld.com
Website:  https://aquatica.com/orlando/

For a copy of the Park map, click HERE.

Admission
Aquatica has a wide variety of ticketing options including individual day tickets, combo tickets (with other SeaWorld parks), annual passes and special discounts for Florida residents.
Admission is free for guests 2 years old and younger.
Click HERE for ticketing.

Park Hours
Operating hours are subject to change.
For the latest park operating updates, please call 1-888-800-5447 or check the online park hours calendar HERE.

Parking
Cars & Motorcycles $30
RVs $40
Preferred Parking $40
Florida Silver, Gold, and Platinum Annual Pass Members receive free general parking.
Parking passes can be purchased in advance for a small discount HERE.

Security Procedures
All bags, backpacks, and packages are subject to inspection prior to entering the park.
Aquatica does not permit weapons, glass bottles, cans, any other type of sharp objects, straws, large hard or soft coolers (larger than 16 quart) and any hazardous items or materials to be brought into the park.
Aquatica also has clear limitations on what types of foods and beverages are allowed to be brought in to the park. Permitted foods:

Snacks in individual serving sizes (cracker packs, bags of chips, fruit snacks, etc. that are under 3.5 oz.)
Bottled water
Baby food in plastic containers
Not permitted:

Picnic lunches or other family portion servings (such as large bags of chips great than 3.5 oz., sandwiches, hot dogs, slices of pizza, subs, fried chicken, etc.).
Any outside beverages except bottled water (this includes teas, sodas, alcohol, etc. in any size containers).
Glass containers of any kind are not permitted.
Guest Services
Guest Services is located at the park Main Entrance. Team members can assist you with a wide variety of issues including guides for guests with disabilities, lost and found, general park information and assistance, park policies, and ride restrictions
In addition, diaper-changing and baby-nursing areas, first-aid, and a 24-hour ATM may be found on-site.
Stroller, wheelchair, and electronic convenience vehicles (ECVs) are available for rent at Guest Services or can be pre-booked online at https://aquatica.com/orlando/upgrades/amenities/

Lockers
Aquatica has self-service, all-day lockers available for rent for a small fee.  Lockers are located at three locations within the park: by IHU Breakaway Falls next to Kata's Kookaburra Cove, near Walkabout Waters across from Adaptations gift shop, and at the front of the park across from Kiwi Traders gift shop.

Picnic lockers are available at the front gate and must be rented from a ticket booth. Picnic lockers are also All-Day access and are $10 + a $10 key deposit.

Attire
Aquatica is a family experience and asks that appropriate swim attire be worn throughout your visit (i.e., no bathing-suit thongs).
Children in diapers are required to use waterproof protectors.
Cotton shorts or shirts, sport shorts, cover-ups, loose-fitting articles, or similar items are not permitted on body slides.
Swim wear with buckles, rivets, or any sharp objects are not permitted on body slides.
Check each ride's entry sign for specific restrictions.

Towel Rental
Towels can be rented for a small fee.

Swim Masks and Goggles
Swim goggles are permitted and may be purchased in several of the Aquatica gift shops if you don't have your own.

Life Vests
Guests under 48" are required to wear life vests on most attractions. Please see specific ride regulation signs for details.
Aquatica provides United States Coast Guard (USCG) Type III life vests in a variety of sizes and Type II for infants free of charge throughout the park. Only USCG Type II or III life vests may be worn; floatation devices such as noodles, swimmies, puddle jumpers, in-suit floatation devices, personal swim rings/floats, and boogie boards are not permitted.

Cameras on Rides
Personal cameras are not permitted on water slides or tube attractions.

Shopping
There are a couple of retail locations in the park where you can buy souvenir merchandise, hats, goggles, water shoes, towels, and various sundry items.

Smoking
For the comfort and safety of all of guests, smoking (including electronic cigarettes) is only permitted in the park in designated smoking areas.  These designated areas are conveniently located throughout the park and are clearly marked on park maps.

Inclement Weather
The safety of all guests and team members is Aquatica's top priority. Inclement weather may cause certain rides or areas of the park to temporarily close.

"Peace of Mind" Hurricane Policy
In the event a named tropical storm or hurricane approaches Orlando, Tampa, or a guest's hometown, the parks will reschedule or refund any vacation package and/or individual park tickets booked through SeaWorld Vacations, Busch Gardens Vacations, DiscoveryCove.com, SeaWorld.com, Aquatica.com, BuschGardens.com, or the call center. The parks will not apply any cancellation or change fees for this service. For additional information call 407-545-5550.


*GUESTS WITH DISABILITIES*

Accessibility
Aquatica is committed to providing a comfortable experience for all guests. The wave pool beaches are sand; however, the remainder of the park has paved pathways. All rivers and family attractions have beach entries (no steps). Wheelchair ramps are available at Cutback Cove, Big Surf Shores, and Loggerhead Lane. In addition, there is a transfer chair into Roa’s Rapids near the beach entry and a transfer stair near the entrance at Walkabout Waters. The park has five attractions designed with towers that do require stair climbing. The stairs are accessible by current ADA guidelines.

Service animals are welcome at Aquatica. Service animals are limited to dogs and miniature horses that have been individually trained to do work or perform tasks for the benefit of an individual with a disability. Please be aware that service animals are NOT permitted on any attraction at Aquatica.

Please download the pdf document for the complete guide.

Certified Autism Center
Aquatica Orlando has partnered with The International Board of Credentialing and Continuing Education Standards (IBCCES) to become designated as a Certified Autism Center (CAC). Their goal is to provide every family with an enjoyable and memorable visit to Aquatica Orlando, and to do so they offer specialized services to guests with autism and other special needs.  See the IBCCES Sensory Guide for more insight on how a child with sensory processing issues may be affected by each sense for rides and attractions at Aquatica.

Quiet Room - Guests in need of some quiet time and relief from sensory stimulation can utilize a new quiet room located near Kata's Kookaburra Cove. This room has adjustable lighting and a comfortable seating area for guests to take a break. The Quiet Room is locked to ensure privacy. Guests who would like to use the Quiet Room may do so on a first-come, first-served basis.

Low Sensory Area - Guests in need of a more quiet location in the park are encouraged to visit the area behind Loggerhead Lane.

Visually Impaired Guests
Aquatica is happy to provide assistance for visually impaired guests with a minimum of two weeks’ notice. Every effort will be made to provide assistance with less than two weeks’ notice, depending on availability, but as much notice as possible is appreciated. Email aquatica@seaworld.com for reservations. Guests requesting assistance will be contacted prior to their visit. When possible and based on Team Member availability, a guide may be provided for some period of time during your visit.

Food Allergies & Dietary Restrictions
Aquatica staff are trained in allergen management and will do whatever is possible to accommodate guests. For more information, visit https://aquatica.com/orlando/help/allergen-information/


*UPGRADES AND ADD-ONS*
All Upgrades and Add-Ons can be booked/purchased online HERE.

Loungers & Cabanas

Premium Seating Loungers - Enjoy your own set of 2 premium loungers with a built-in locker unit and attached shade canopy located in the beach area near the Big Surf wave pool.  Price starts at $39.  No more than 2 adults per set.

Private Beach Loungers - Enjoy a relaxing lounger with an attached shade canopy located in an exclusive area next to Mango Market and Kata's Kookaburra Cove. Price starts at $25 fo1 lounger.

Beach Front Cabanas - Enjoy your own private cabana located on the most desirable location in the park in front of the wave pools.  Cabanas include 2 loungers, 2 chairs, a locker, a refrigerator, and a ceiling fan.  The price also includes one towel per guest and 12 bottles of water.  Food service is available for an additional charge.  Price starts at $109 for up to 4 guests; up to 3 additional guests may be added at $15-$30 per person for a total of 7 guests per cabana.

Premium Cabanas - These cabanas are located on the island between the two wave pools.  Cabanas include upgraded loungers and chairs, a locker, a refrigerator, and a ceiling fan.  The price also includes one towel per guest and 12 bottles of water.  Food service is available for an additional charge.  Price starts at $99 for up to 4 guests.

Roa’s Rapids River Cabanas – These cabanas are located on the island in the middle of Roa’s Rapids.  Cabanas include 2 loungers, 2 chairs, a locker, a refrigerator and a ceiling fan.  The price also includes one towel per guest and 12 bottles of water.  Food service is available for an additional charge.  Price starts at $69 for up to 4 guests; up to 3 additional guests may be added at $15-$30 per person for a total of 7 guests per cabana.

Roa’s Rapids Family Cabana - This is a double cabana centrally located on the island in the middle of Roa’s Rapids with a view of the rapids.  This cabana includes 3 loungers, 3 chairs as well as a picnic-style dining table. There is also a locker, a refrigerator, and ceiling fans.  The price also includes one towel per guest and 16 bottles of water.  Food service is available for an additional charge.  Price starts at $189 for up to 10 guests.

Ultimate Cabana – This double cabana is located on the island between the two wave pools.  Cabana includes upgraded loungers, a daybed, a dining table for six, a couch, coffee table and additional seating. There is also a locker, refrigerator, and a ceiling fan.  The price also includes one towel per guest and 16 bottles of water.  Food service is available for an additional charge. Price starts at $199 for up to 10 guests.

Walkabout Waters Cabanas – These cabanas are located near Walkabout Waters. Cabanas include 2 loungers, 2 chairs, a locker, a refrigerator, and a ceiling fan.  The price also includes one towel per guest and 12 bottles of water.  Food service is available for an additional charge.  Price starts at $69 for up to 4 guests; up to 3 additional guests may be added at $15-$30 per person for a total of 7 guests per cabana.

Commerson's Close-Up
An approximately 45-minute guided tour hosted by Aquaticas's zoological experts that culminates in a close-up meeting with the Commerson’s dolphins.  A professional photographer will capture your interactions and the price includes one 6x8 printed photo.
All participants must be at least 6 years old. Children ages 6-12 must be accompanied by a paying adult (18+) who is also participating in the Commerson’s Close-Up experience
Groups are limited to a maximum of 6 guests. 
This tour requires guests using wheelchairs to transfer from their wheelchair to ascend and descend the stairs. Shoes are required to participate in this experience.
Pricing starts at $40 per person.

Cashless Wristband
With the Cashless Wristband program, there’s no need to worry about carrying cash around all day long. Simply use your credit card to set up a spending account at Guest Relations or the Information & Reservation Counter at the start of your day. You’ll be issued waterproof wristbands that can be used for purchases throughout Aquatica. Your account will automatically settle at the end of the day.

Quick Queue
With Quick Queue, you get single-use priority boarding at Aquatica's most popular rides - Ihu's Breakaway Falls, Omaka Rocka, Ray Rush, Taumata Racer, Walhalla Wave, and Whanau Way.
All ride height and safety restrictions apply.
Available on select dates only.
Pricing and inventory vary by season, starting at $19.  Check specific date for actual price and availability.

Quick Queue Unlimited
With Quick Queue Unlimited, you can skip the regular lines and enjoy unlimited front-of-the-line access at Ihu's Breakaway Falls, Omaka Rocka, Taumata Racer, Walhalla Wave, and Whanau Way, and one-time ride access on KareKare Curl and Ray Rush.
All ride height and safety restrictions apply.
Available on select dates only.
Pricing and inventory vary by season, starting at $29.  Check specific date for actual price and availability.

Photokey Access Pass
Allows you to collect, view & share your in-park photos instantly. After your visit, create custom memorabilia using pictures from your day at Aquatica at seaworld.com/photokey.  One day Photokey pricing starts at $39
Sea World + Aquatica Annual Photokey pricing starts at $169


*ATTRACTIONS*

Ride Safety
Each ride has a posted safety warning sign at the entrance, which may be different for each attraction. Guests should review these safety requirements, based on manufacturer guidelines and park safety protocols.

Ride Requirements
Guests must review and comply with requirements posted at each attraction. Those under 48" are required to wear a life vest and must be accompanied by a supervising companion.  Guests who wish to have their height checked at the concierge cabana will then be issued a colored wristband to help identify which attractions are accessible based on their height.

Rides
Dolphin Plunge - two side-by-side enclosed tube slides send you racing through an underwater world that is home to a playful pod of beautiful black-and-white Commerson's Dolphins.  Height Requirement - 48".

Ihu's Breakaway Falls - the tallest, steepest, and only multi-drop tower of its kind in Orlando.  Height Requirement - 48"

KareKare Curl - a two-person raft slide integrating a funnel and vertical "wave".  Height Requirement - 48"

Omaka Rocka - riders speed down flumes into massive funnels, sliding high up one side and then the other.  Height Requirement - 42"

Ray Rush - family raft ride with water jets, a colossal water sphere, and giant swooping manta wings.  Height Requirement - 42"

Riptide Race - Florida’s first dueling racer - grab a friend and race through high speed tunnels as you see your opponents side by side and face to face. Height Requirement - 42"

Tassie's Twisters - lightning-fast tubes shoot you into a giant bowl, where you'll spin, and spin, and spin, until you're finally spun back out into the lazy river.  Height Requirement - 42"

Taumata Racer - a high-speed competitive mat ride where eight racers rip down a staggeringly steep hill, head first.  Height Requirement - 42"

Walhalla Wave - family raft ride that zooms you through a 6-story maze of twists, turns, and tunnels before you surge back out into daylight.  Height Requirement - Under 48" wear a lifejacket

Whanau Way - this quadruple slide tower offers riders four different high-speed experiences.  Height Requirement - Under 48" wear a lifejacket

Family Fun
Big Surf Shores & Cutback Cove - giant, side-by-side wave pools.  Height Requirement - None

Kata's Kookaburra Cove – a kid’s play area with a beginner's body slide, water spouts and silly-spilly rides.  Height Requirement - Children must be UNDER 48" to enjoy this attraction

Loggerhead Lane – a leisurely lazy river takes you through an underwater world colored by exotic tropical fish.  Height Requirement - Under 48" wear a lifejacket

Roa's Rapids - an awesome adventure through a roaring sea of high tides, swirling whirlies, and gushing geysers- all at speeds that leave ordinary river rides eating this one's wake.  Height Requirement - Under 51" wear a lifejacket

Walkabout Waters – a towering, 60-foot-tall rain fortress covering a full 15,000 square feet, Walkabout Waters is bursting with color, excitement, and adventures waiting to begin.  Height Requirement - None


*DINING*

All-Day Dining Deal
Allows you unlimited visits to each participating restaurant once per hour, until published restaurant closing.
Adults can redeem 1 entree, 1 side OR 1 dessert & 1 regular-sized non-alcoholic beverage.
Children (Ages 3-9) can redeem kids' meals.
Wristbands MUST be worn at all times and shown at each redemption.
Menu and prices are subject to change without notice.  Prices start at $39.99 for adults and $19.99 for children.

Restaurants

Banana Beach Cookout - Only open seasonally.  Enjoy a variety of tasty favorites. Choose from BBQ chicken, pulled pork, BBQ ribs, personal pizzas, specialty wraps, salads, kids meals, and delicious desserts plus assorted Coca-Cola products and a variety of bottled beer, wine, and sangria.

Ke-Re's Bar - Cool off with a variety of frozen favorites, prepared specialty cocktails, draft beer, plus a wide range of bottled beers, wines, seltzers, and sangria.

Mango Market Grab & Go - Mango Market has a great variety of sandwiches, salads, loaded fries, as well as chicken tenders, and hot dogs. Also enjoy a variety of fruit, desserts, snacks, sweet treats, and soft-serve ice cream. Assorted Coca-Cola products, coffee, and a variety of bottled beer, wine, and sangria are also available.

Motu's Beach Bar - A full-service cocktail bar featuring a wide variety of specialty cocktails, frozen daiquiris, draft beer, plus bottled beers, wines, seltzers, and sangria. Guests can also enjoy a variety of packaged snacks and non-alcoholic beverages.

Papa's Cantina - Choose from a variety of empanadas, along with boneless wings to dip into delicious sauce flavors. Plus, quench your thirst with a refreshing selection of beverages.

Waterstone Grill - Enjoy a variety of fresh tasty favorites. Choose from chicken sandwiches, hamburgers, specialty wraps, salads, kids' meals, and delicious desserts. Plus ice cold beer and assorted Coca-Cola products.


*If anyone has any other specific questions or notices something that should be corrected, please feel free to PM me or comment below.*


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for the thread!
Just now looking at it and will go thru it again later tonight when I am home_


----------



## squirrel

Lockers are codes not keys.  You are given a locker # and you put in your own code to lock it.  I wrote the locker # on my BBB bracelet as I don't have a cell phone to take a photo of locker #.


----------



## mjhtvchick

squirrel said:


> Lockers are codes not keys.  You are given a locker # and you put in your own code to lock it.  I wrote the locker # on my BBB bracelet as I don't have a cell phone to take a photo of locker #.



Is this for the regular in-park lockers or the "picnic lockers" or both?
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## mjhtvchick

macraven said:


> Thanks for the thread!
> Just now looking at it and will go thru it again later tonight when I am home



No problem - it took a little longer than I expected to get to it but I had fun putting it together!

Hoping to start work on a Discovery Cove thread next!


----------



## squirrel

mjhtvchick said:


> Is this for the regular in-park lockers or the "picnic lockers" or both?
> Thanks for the feedback!


The regular lockers.  The picnic ones might be the same, I didn't use them so I don't know for sure.


----------



## keishashadow

OP great job, nice to see the info concisely stated in one place without pictures.  makes its easier to find what you need, then dig around the board for further info IMO.


----------



## mjhtvchick

keishashadow said:


> OP great job, nice to see the info concisely stated in one place without pictures.  makes its easier to find what you need, then dig around the board for further info IMO.



Thanks!  Hoping it gets made into a "sticky" and planning to do another one for Discovery Cove and maybe for SeaWorld as well.


----------



## 2princesses3princes

how much are the towels to rent?


----------



## mjhtvchick

2princesses3princes said:


> how much are the towels to rent?



Towels can be rented for a $4 deposit, with $2 refundable on return.

You can also purchase some nice souvenir beach towels at the shops throughout the park for a decent price.


----------



## squirrel

Forgot to say it's a 4 digit code for the lockers.  Since the picnic one's say there is a $10 key deposit I would guess they have a key.

Since I made swim shorts for my trip I was surprised that I didn't get a key for the lockers.  I sewed a loop of paracord inside my pocket just for that purpose.


----------



## mjhtvchick

bump!


----------



## disneymom3

Any info on closure schedules. The website says one wave pool is always open but the other is seasonally. Which is which. 

Also wondering if anyone knows when the Walkabout area will reopen.

Thanks! This thread is very helpful.


----------



## macraven

_Please pm mjhtvchick or myself when you are aware of updates for the sticky.



Or feel free to post here and i will update the sticky information _


----------



## mjhtvchick

It doesn't seem that Aquatica is as forthcoming with their closure schedules as Disney is.  I don't have any information on the Walkabout Waters closure.

With regard to the wave pools, I don't think there is a set schedule for this - I think it is more capacity-based...when there are more people in the park, both wave pools will be open; when there are less people in the park, they will just open the one.  I have seen this change as the day goes on (one open early in the day, both open by mid-day).

If anyone has different or more detailed information, please feel free to send it my way and I will integrate it into the thread.


----------



## disneymom3

Thanks much! I appreciate all the info.


----------



## squirrel

When we were there in September only one side was open.  They are very strict and were telling us to not go in the closed side (we were just barely in the water walking along the edge to keep our feet from burning on the hot pavement).

I found the smoking areas were located in terrible places for those with sensitivities.  I'm allergic so I noticed.  There were two rides that I couldn't do as they had smoking areas in either the pick up tube location or where the ride ended.  Since the two areas were not safe for me it seemed like the park was a lot smaller (also had another section closed for refurb).


----------



## richkorn

Do taxi cabs hang out at the entrance? We are considering going next month while at Universal but there is only (I believe) 2 shuttles from the resort in the AM for opening and 2 at closing around 5PM. So we're stuck there all day unless we take a cab back to the universal resort.


----------



## macraven

_Thank you for updating the sticky 
Mjhtvchick!!_


----------



## mjhtvchick

Updated to reflect the change to Banana Beach Cookout


----------



## pigletto

I am not sure if this should be it's own separate post or is best put in here. Hopefully it works in this thread. 

I'm Canadian and just purchased Aquatica tickets through my local CAA website. You fill in the numbers on your card to get access to the Aquatica special pricing. On the main CAA Aquatica page it says you will pay $46.99 USD (pre tax) for an any day ticket. They are currently $49.99USD (pre tax) on the Aquatica website. I wasn't thrilled with the savings but it's better than nothing and I needed four tickets.

When I went all the way through the prompts to purchase, the ACTUAL price for four adult any day tickets was $36.99 USD pre tax. I was given the option to pay in CAD or USD. The CAD had an extra 3.5 % fee on top of exchange so I just paid in USD with my credit card.

Anyone in the States can pay through their AAA link for the savings too, but I thought this was particularly worth noting because it was even cheaper than advertised and saved me $52 USD or $70 CAD after exchange on four tickets.

I can't wait to go.. we love this park!


----------



## macraven

_Thank you for sharing this info!

It will help many of our readers_


----------



## MoLoh

Does anyone know if life jackets are free for those over 48"?  My kids are not strong swimmers and I don't want them nervous about the water.  TIA!


----------



## mjhtvchick

Yes, there are life jacket stations throughout the park - 

http://s362.photobucket.com/user/th...ica/2014_0821orlando0056_zpse92f0069.jpg.html


----------



## im4pacers1

Are there loungers that are free to use?


----------



## squirrel

Does anyone have anymore info than what Aquatica has posted about the PassMember area?  I will be hopefully going one day in September before flying home.


----------



## squirrel

squirrel said:


> Does anyone have anymore info than what Aquatica has posted about the PassMember area?  I will be hopefully going one day in September before flying home.



Unfortunately I remembered about the passholder lounge after they closed.  It was open from 10-1pm the day I was there.  I chatted with a worker from BBB and was told they do serve some food and drinks.  It's a small area near BBB with some chairs and a TV.


----------



## kirstenb1

im4pacers1 said:


> Are there loungers that are free to use?


  Yes.  We have season passes to Water Country USA here in Virginia, and I feel Aquatica has a lot more free seating than WC, and provides more shade too.


----------



## Future Horizons

squirrel said:


> Unfortunately I remembered about the passholder lounge after they closed.  It was open from 10-1pm the day I was there.  I chatted with a worker from BBB and was told they do serve some food and drinks.  It's a small area near BBB with some chairs and a TV.



I recently went to Aquatica looking for the passholder lounge, but it's been replaced by a bar area, unfortunately. I hope they bring it back someday, as it sounded like a great benefit for passholders. At least the passholder pavilion at SeaWorld will reopen soon!


----------



## mjhtvchick

Main post has been updated to reflect some changes in pricing and the addition of Ray Rush.


----------



## FLOIR

Waterstone Grill menu effective September 2018 -


----------



## FLOIR

Banana Beach menu as of September 2018 -


----------



## FLOIR

Pizza deal available as of September 2018 -


----------



## FLOIR

Menu for the snack bar close to Ray Rush as of September 2018 (not sure what the name is) -


----------



## FLOIR

Mango Market menu as of September 2018 -


----------



## mjhtvchick

Thanks for posting all the menus @FLOIR !


----------



## FLOIR

Banana Beach menu as of Jan 2019 -


----------



## mjhtvchick

FLOIR said:


> Banana Beach menu as of Jan 2019 -
> 
> View attachment 378710
> 
> View attachment 378711



Thanks @FLOIR  - so has BB completely switched over to "a-la-carte"? - it is unclear from Aquatica's website but these menus certainly make it appear so.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

mjhtvchick said:


> Thanks @FLOIR  - so has BB completely switched over to "a-la-carte"? - it is unclear from Aquatica's website but these menus certainly make it appear so.



It was fully a la carte when we were there in October.  No more buffet option.


----------



## FLOIR

It seems like they made a choice to move Banana Beach away from the buffet option at the same time that they seemed to really start to push the All Day Dine. Probably makes sense - rather than having 1 place be a buffet and forcing everyone else into 2 locations, you open up all 3 main locations to everyone and still have the buffet option through the ADD, along with having expanded menu selections for it.


----------



## FLOIR

Waterstone Grill menu effective Jan 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Waterstone Grill menu effective Jan 2019 -


----------



## halfpintpeggy

These menu pics are so helpful, thanks!


----------



## Ormond gigli

Photo questions...

Are there any photos taken of you on the waterslides at all?

What exactly do you get using the photo key at aquatica?

Will be making my first trip to the 3 SeaWorld parks and wondering if any of these photo keys would be worth it.

Also, is there any deals to obtain photo key for all 3 parks?


----------



## mjhtvchick

Ormond gigli said:


> Photo questions...
> 
> Are there any photos taken of you on the waterslides at all?
> 
> What exactly do you get using the photo key at aquatica?
> 
> Will be making my first trip to the 3 SeaWorld parks and wondering if any of these photo keys would be worth it.
> 
> Also, is there any deals to obtain photo key for all 3 parks?



I can't help unfortunately as I have never used the photokey myself and the information on the Aquatica website is pretty scarce.  If no one else jumps in, you may want to give them a call to determine exactly what is included.


----------



## ktate82

Which rides require climbing stairs and how many stairs are there for those rides?  We will be going in May/June, and I have had a hip surgery that doesn't allow me to climb stairs all day.  I may be able to do one or two but not all.  I know the kids will want to ride, so I wanted to be prepared as to what rides I could do with them.  DH will ride the others with the kids.


----------



## mjhtvchick

ktate82 said:


> Which rides require climbing stairs and how many stairs are there for those rides?  We will be going in May/June, and I have had a hip surgery that doesn't allow me to climb stairs all day.  I may be able to do one or two but not all.  I know the kids will want to ride, so I wanted to be prepared as to what rides I could do with them.  DH will ride the others with the kids.



You may want to have a good read through Aquatica's accessibility guide (https://aquatica.com/orlando/help/guests-with-disabilities/ride-accessibility-program/) but generally speaking:

Wave pools (Cutback Cove & Big Surf Shores) - no stairs
Lazy river (Loggerhead Lane) - no stairs
Fast moving river (Roa's Rapids) - no stairs
Small kids play area (Kataʼs Kookaburra Cove) - just a few steps up to the slides
Larger kids play area (Walkabout Waters) - more steps than Kookaburra Cove but probably doable
Pretty much all of the other slides are accessed via towers that are quite high so therefore many stairs.


----------



## luckycharliegirl

I emailed Aquatica over the weekend about towel rentals and the response was "$5 for each towel rental." Did not say anything about deposit, but I assume there still is. Just FYI.
(admin, message me with email and I can forward that to you, if you'd like.)


----------



## mjhtvchick

luckycharliegirl said:


> I emailed Aquatica over the weekend about towel rentals and the response was "$5 for each towel rental." Did not say anything about deposit, but I assume there still is. Just FYI.
> (admin, message me with email and I can forward that to you, if you'd like.)



Confirmed with Aquatica that towel rental is now a flat $5 per towel - no deposit; no money back on return.  Main post updated to reflect the change.  Thanks @luckycharliegirl for the tip!


----------



## FLOIR

Mango Market menu as of May 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Mango Market drinks menu as of May 2019 -


----------



## macraven

_Again FLOIR!_


----------



## Klayfish

Considering taking DD11 to Seaworld and/or Aquatica for a day in June, they're having a big sale on tickets.  Never been there before....well, OK I've been to Seaworld but it was in the '80s.  Do the lines get long at either park, like WDW?  Would the $25/ticket cost to get to the front of the lines be worth it?


----------



## macraven

_I don't have an answer for you but by bumping up this thread, hopefully someone will be able to give you an answer._


----------



## mainelyj

I’m curious about the exceptional high prices for July 2019 cabanas and reserved chairs. Will they lower the prices if people don’t want to pay that much?


----------



## greg9x

Klayfish said:


> Considering taking DD11 to Seaworld and/or Aquatica for a day in June, they're having a big sale on tickets.  Never been there before....well, OK I've been to Seaworld but it was in the '80s.  Do the lines get long at either park, like WDW?  Would the $25/ticket cost to get to the front of the lines be worth it?



Well this is too late to help you, but maybe someone else....

We went last Sunday and it was really a miserable experience.  Had the 14 day admission from Discovery Cove day...
Sure it was due to being a weekend in summer, but crowds were high.  45 minutes waits for most slides, although you really wouldn't know since they don't post wait times.
Line for food was at least 15 minutes at one of the restaurants.   One of the quick snack/drink places the drink machines were down, and they were very slow stocking the overpriced snacks ($5.50 for small bag of popcorn, not even 2 cups, that had to wait 5 minutes for guy to bag)

Yeah the Quick Queue would have been nice, but it was $44/person... And didn't seem to be well run.

The fast river was annoying because everyone is not required to wear life jackets, so they float slower than people who are wearing them, along with people who decide to stop, kick, not care where they are going, etc... Makes for a lot of traffic jams and running in to other people.  Very inferior to fast river at Volcano Bay where everyone wears jackets and go about the same rate.

We lasted about 4 hours and only did 4 slides before getting fed up and leaving.

Maybe in off season or weekday would have been more tolerable, but we had no desire to go back even with the 14 day ticket.

I HIGHLY question the #1 rated water park claim... Volcano Bay was many times better, but we went in evenings there when crowds were decreasing since VB stays open until 9pm, where Aquatica closes at 6pm.

Also wear water shoes.. The pavement and sand get scorching hot.


----------



## mjhtvchick

Main post has been updated to add new slide and update pricing!


----------



## FLOIR

Menu from the bar next to Banana Beach as of Feb 2020 -


----------



## FLOIR

Which is also right in front of the new ride that should be open this spring, Riptide Race 

-


----------



## FLOIR

Menu from the snack place right across from the kids area (Walkabout Waters) as of Feb 2020 -


----------



## FLOIR

Various menus from Mango Market as of Feb 2020 -


----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR

Waterstone menu as of Feb 2020 -


----------



## FLOIR

A closer view of the entrees -


----------



## mjhtvchick

Thanks so much for adding the menus @FLOIR! - I really wish Aquatica & Sea World posted more info about their menus online


----------



## mjhtvchick

I have just updated the main post.  Sorry for the long absence!  Still no visit on the horizon for me - maybe 2022? 

Visit HERE for information on Aquatica's COVID-19 safety protocols.
Visit HERE for information about the park reservation system.


----------



## Dead2009

I feel like these would ease the pain of those who can't make it to the parks on a regular basis.


----------

